

Fontulator – Use unicode mathematical variables to achieve weird fonts - vomitcuddle
http://id.8x.cc/random/fancy/fancy.php

======
vomitcuddle
From the about page: Invisible in most major operating systems until recently,
the unicode specification defines a bunch of weird tables which are intended
to be used as mathematical variables, for people who are not satisfied with
good old a to z, a′ to z′, a′′ to z′′, etc.

Many of these are composed of the full roman alphabet, meaning a fun hack is
possible which allows you to type with a weird font in places where you cannot
normally use formatting – such as a filename, facebook status, or anywhere you
can type unicode text.

------
gus_massa
A similar strange character block caused interesting problems before:

Creative usernames and Spotify accounthijacking:
[http://labs.spotify.com/2013/06/18/creative-
usernames/](http://labs.spotify.com/2013/06/18/creative-usernames/)
(Discusion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5902286](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5902286)
(267 points, days ago, 79 comments))

